
Whisply by Boxcryptor – Secure File Transfer - nikolay
https://whisp.ly/
======
Terretta
> _Safari has technical restrictions so that Whisply cannot directly save
> files on Mac - in contrast to other modern browsers. We hope that Apple
> removes these restrictions as soon as possible._

I hope Apple doesn't.

> _Until then Whisply uses a small Flash script to perform the file save. This
> works until OS X 10.10 Yosemite - however, it does not work on OS X 10.11 El
> Capitan because Apple has introduced additional restrictions for the usage
> of Flash._

Thank you, Apple.

------
nikolay
And the due technical overview:
[https://whisp.ly/static/whisplyTechnicalOverview_20151201.pd...](https://whisp.ly/static/whisplyTechnicalOverview_20151201.pdf)

